# TFO Hawgleg



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

Nothing? Anyone pick up a mangrove yet?


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Little off topic so please forgive me. What speed do you see on your banshee and 3 blade or 4 blade prop?


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

> Little off topic so please forgive me. What speed do you see on your banshee and 3 blade or 4 blade prop?


No problem. I see 32-34 WOT with 2 people on my Powertech 4 blade prop.


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

With bass pro's return policy buy it, try it, and return it if you don't like it within the 30 days.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

> With bass pro's return policy buy it, try it, and return it if you don't like it within the 30 days.


That's a good idea! maybe after Easter ill pick one up and test it. I'll bring my galvan in and see how they feel together.


----------

